# Accused killer Bernard claims he was assaulted by guards



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Accused killer Bernard claims he was assaulted by guards

By PAT GROSSMITH 
Union Leader Staff

MANCHESTER- The mother of a man charged with killing his sister and her two children said he was assaulted Thursday night by guards at Valley Street jail, where he is held.

The jail superintendent, however, said Christopher Bernard, 35, lunged at a correctional officer and had to be subdued with pepper spray.

"The incident was resolved without injury to the staff or Mr. Bernard," said James M. O'Mara, superintendent of the Hillsborough County House of Corrections on Valley and Willow streets.

Patricia Bernard of Manchester said her son called her Thursday night to ask her to call police so that officers would be sent to the jail, investigate the incident and look at him.

"He told me that six guards attacked him ... He told me they kicked him in the kidneys, in the face and he was maced," she said.

She said she called police but was told Bernard had to file the report himself. Mrs. Bernard said because she set up an account, her son can call her directly.

However, to call anyone else, he has to call collect. The calls also must be made during the one hour a day he is allowed out of his cell.

Bernard is in a cell by himself on the Restricted Housing Unit, O'Mara said. Inmates housed there are kept in their cells 23 hours a day.

Mrs. Bernard said her son told her the assault was unprovoked.

O'Mara, however, said Bernard threw his uniform in a correctional officer's face and then lunged at him.

Bernard, he said, had to be subdued as a result of his "aggressive behavior." The jail superintendent said correction officers used pepper spray to subdue him.

O'Mara said the incident happened during a routine search on the housing unit.

"He was seen by our medical department here and was given almost no treatment," O'Mara said. "It wasn't necessary. He's a significant management challenge to the staff and we take appropriate precautions with all inmates. Mr. Bernard is no different."

*Mrs. Bernard does not believe her son was the aggressor. She said she knows he has been on his best behavior because she is the only one who visits him.

"He knows I won't have anything to do with him if he (acts up)," she said. "I'm the only one who even talks to him." *

Mrs. Bernard said she has visited her son three times at the jail and sends him books on a routine basis.

Christopher Bernard is accused of killing his sister, Trisha Doyle, 30, of Hooksett and her two children, Gillian, 4, and James, 2.

The three were found Oct. 4 stabbed to death in his home at 61 Johnson St.

He is charged with three counts of first-degree murder.

----

What a chickensh-- story. You've got to be kidding me, _"He knows I won't have anything to do with him if he (acts up)," she said. "I'm the only one who even talks to him." _ Wonderful. Murderer gets more ink on the front page of NH's largest newpaper, and all the liberal sh-ts are saying how "harsh" our corrections system is.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

:musicboo:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Like all shitbirds that get busted... The Mother or other family member always says: "He's such a good man and would never hurt anybody"... I can't believe this lady would have anything to do with him, since he just killed her daughter and 2 grandchildren... WTF!?! :shock:


----------



## Future Cop (Jan 30, 2005)

He killed his sister, a 4 year old, and a 2 year kid. Are they looking for sympathy?? I hope they used a little more than pepper spray on the mf'er.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

_"He knows I won't have anything to do with him if he (acts up)," she said. "I'm the only one who even talks to him." _

Really? You wont have anything to do with him if he "acts up," huh? But you'll have everything to do with him after he butcherd three people-- two of them young children-- with a battle knife? I kinda wished he did die when he threw himself into traffic.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

:-({|= He must be a model citizen seeing he is locked down 23 hours a day.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> *Mrs. Bernard does not believe her son was the aggressor. She said she knows he has been on his best behavior because she is the only one who visits him.
> 
> "He knows I won't have anything to do with him if he (acts up)," she said. "I'm the only one who even talks to him." *


Won't have anything to do with him if he acts up? :shock: :shock: Didn't he already act up by slaying three people??? It's one thing to support a relative in some trouble whether it be a son, daughter, etc., but this show of support is disgusting. Ofcourse, he is the victim...right.


----------

